# One of the best things I have heard of in Dubai !



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

PICS: Cork man makes Indian taxi driver’s day with wonderful gesture | BreakingNews.ie


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Awww! This makes me feel happy.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Brilliant !


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

True gentleman


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I heard this on the radio yesterday, what a great day they had!


----------



## Comm6 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just asking......since when do dubai taxi drivers wear jeans and a shirt and not a uniform...unless he had ESP that someone who is he going to pick up to go to Ferrari world would take him inside for a day out so kept a spare set of clothes in the boot......then after that Ferrari world as a nice gesture give a life long pass to the guy......just saying ......


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Comm6 said:


> Just asking......since when do dubai taxi drivers wear jeans and a shirt and not a uniform...unless he had ESP that someone who is he going to pick up to go to Ferrari world would take him inside for a day out so kept a spare set of clothes in the boot......then after that Ferrari world as a nice gesture give a life long pass to the guy......just saying ......


I also thought that, but thought the driver probably popped home to change or, perhaps, it was pre-arranged. No matter, the chap obviously had a blast.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Comm6 said:


> Just asking......since when do dubai taxi drivers wear jeans and a shirt and not a uniform...unless he had ESP that someone who is he going to pick up to go to Ferrari world would take him inside for a day out so kept a spare set of clothes in the boot......then after that Ferrari world as a nice gesture give a life long pass to the guy......just saying ......


Since when have they waited outside for 4 hours - for the client to return?.......


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Since when have they waited outside for 4 hours - for the client to return?.......


They would if they were paid surely?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> They would if they were paid surely?


Why would you make a taxi wait for you when there are plenty of taxis available at all times of the day?
Nice story - but does not add up.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Why would you make a taxi wait for you when there are plenty of taxis available at all times of the day? Nice story - but does not add up.


 Sigh. I just so want to believe in human nature...the good bit I mean!


----------



## Comm6 (Dec 12, 2011)

Guess it was a bit of a PR stunt for Ferrari world


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

It's a great feel good *story!*


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Why would you make a taxi wait for you when there are plenty of taxis available at all times of the day?
> Nice story - but does not add up.


I'm guessing it was a private hire he hired for the day to take him from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and back and have a bit of a tour. I'm also guessing it wasn't exactly a 100% legit registered taxi but we got a picture of Johnny Moustache looking petrified on a rollercoaster out of it so who cares?


----------



## Big foot (Aug 28, 2015)

The world needs more kind hearted souls like Liam, good on him!


----------

